# Getting the Setup going.. FINALLY



## PDizzle (Sep 9, 2006)

*FIRST AND FOREMOST - A big thanks goes to TBG for helping me get this project started.  Without him I wouldn't have near of a clue at all to what I am doing.  Thanks again TBG!

Ok, finally after reading for a good time im decided to give this a shot.  My setup will be in a closet, which will then be in a Mini Hydrohut (http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/Itemdesc.asp?ic=GRHH1&eq=&Tp=).

Bought:
-Dayton 265 CFM Exhaust Fan (http://www.bghydro.com/BGH/Itemdesc.asp?ic=AOCHHELF04&Tp=)
-400 HPS (http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=006&item=160005379964&rd=1&sspagename=STRK%3AMEWN%3AIT&rd=1)

On order:
-Fox Farm Tri-Nutrient Pack 1 lb each (Beastie Bloomz, Cha Ching and Open Sesam)

I am going to pick up these:
-3 gallon pots
-Timer
-Small fan
-Party Cups (germinating)

What else do I need?
I know I need soil but no clue what kind.  I know I need florescents for the little ones but no clue what kind or which ones.  I need an exhaust fan so need help there.

Other than that am I covered?

Thanks in advance for reading,
PDizzle*

Forgot to mention, I am going soil not hydro.


----------



## PDizzle (Sep 9, 2006)

Went to Wal-Mart and picked up the $40 light setup TBG made a thread about.  Also got some soil, hopefully the right kind.  Also, picked up a thermometer to put inside the hut.  I think I almost have bought everything.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 9, 2006)

Tell me everything that is written about what is in the soil on the bag of soil you bought. As I told you in chat, if it says anything about time release nutrients or added nutrients of any kind, it's not the right kind.

I said to get the kind of potting soil that had either vermiculite and/or perilite in it.

Is this what you bought?


----------



## PDizzle (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep..


----------



## PDizzle (Sep 27, 2006)

Ok, so got it setup and going.  

Setup picture: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Outside the Mini Hydrhut





Exhaust Fan and Carbon Filter





Top view


I just am not sure if I am using the right soil as the one I planted the seeds with had a bunch of bark and clay so I am wondering if this Organic Choice soil will work better?

I have used two soils so far in these pics but I think if you guys think I should I am going to replant into the Organic Choice.

Closeup pics of the other two soils:








What do you guys think?  I am asking now as to not get to far into this and realize I made a dumb mistake in the beginning.

Thanks in advance,
PDizzle


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 28, 2006)

*Whats up PD. Your set up looks great man. I have never used either of those soils so i couldn't really tell ya anything about them. What brand did Stoney Bud tell ya to get? If ya got the soil he told ya to get then it's the soil ya need. *


----------



## PDizzle (Sep 28, 2006)

Well the soils I used were the cheap organic stuff.. like one was the 97 cent from walmart and it is like chunks (the first closeup) so I think I am going to transplant to using the Organic Choice later today.  I now have about 8 sprouts or so.    Hopefully I will have a lady or two for my first time.


----------



## PDizzle (Sep 29, 2006)

Not going to use that Organic Choice as it was garden soil.. so going to try my luck at this walmart General Purpose Potting Mix.  Hopefully it will work alright.  I will post pics in just a second..


----------



## PDizzle (Sep 29, 2006)

Pics:


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 29, 2006)

Looking good Diz. You're started!

Good luck man!


----------



## PDizzle (Sep 29, 2006)

Yep, now just send me that MOJO to make at least 3 ladies..


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 30, 2006)

*Well here is some GREEN MOJO for ya PD. May all you babies grow up to be ladies.  *


----------



## Stoney Bud (Sep 30, 2006)

PDizzle said:
			
		

> Yep, now just send me that MOJO to make at least 3 ladies..


 
From the pygmy:

HHoogggooohhhhhh, ah mojo moho gaga ogaga MOJO!



Man, that makes ALL my plants females. Works every time!


----------



## PDizzle (Sep 30, 2006)

thanks TBG and Stoney..


----------



## PDizzle (Mar 17, 2007)

well long story short.. never got close to harvesting.. big fight with girlfriend and other **..

(Sorry man, no exchanging of personal information is allowed on this site by any of the members. What you do in PM's is between you. I don't encourage anyone on this site to contact anyone else on this site for any reason. It could easily set a precedent that could result in other people being busted.)

I'm sorry to hear about your problems. I hope everything smooths out for you.

Good luck man!


----------

